# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  هل يمكن فك شفرة Xperia مجانا ؟

## rafanachi

السلام عليكم، 
هل يمكن فك شفرة هواتف سوني اريكسون  Xperia مجانا ؟ 
شكرا.

----------


## taha123

السلام عليكم ممكن فتح xperiaبدون بوكس

----------


## azozmad

هل يمكن فك شفرة هواتف سوني اريكسون Xperia مجانا

----------


## hafeez91

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## hadshy

شكرا جزيلا

----------

